# My cycling log ticker showing error ?



## 152l2 (14 Jan 2014)

HI all, Can anyone offer some some advice as to what i am doing wrong with the mycyclinglog ticker in my signature? i have followed shauns instructions in the "how do I..." thread, but it only shows this error message






it has been like this for since i tried to set it up (about a week ago).

Ta.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jan 2014)

152l2 said:


> HI all, Can anyone offer some some advice as to what i am doing wrong with the mycyclinglog ticker in my signature? i have followed shauns instructions in the "how do I..." thread, but it only shows this error message
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just checked MCL.
You need to join the Cycle Chat group.
Do a search for the group then send a request.
Once Auntie Helen accepts you into the group your ticker should work.


----------



## 152l2 (14 Jan 2014)

Oh, right thank you. I thought that cycle chat was the same thing. 
Thanks.


----------

